# Vampire help!



## Lenore (Oct 18, 2009)

I had the same problem with my vampire costume too. Now I have decided to go as a gothic vampire - I have a pencil skirt, corset and a blouse (all black). Also some lace gloves and high heels. So it has some 40's influence, not really modern. I also have a cool coat, this one. (not purchased for Halloween but for everyday use). Very light blue/grey UV-contacts, fangs and a touch of dripping blood from my mouth help also. 

But that's not really modern so doesn't help you, but how about leather, pvc etc? I was going to be more modern too at first, so I thought of skinny leather pants and a corset or modern corset-like belt (mainly cause I have those in my wardrobe already). Maybe leather with a touch of lace for the little renaissance look? I think this is really cool, too http://www.buycostumes.com/Burlesque-Victorian-Vampiress-Adult-Costume/32600/ProductDetail.aspx, but it's not really modern... Just kewl.

Can't really give you more advice as I was having that problem too and in the end decided not to be modern. But if I did, I maybe would go with leather or leather-like materials and lace gloves maybe?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

What about an economic sucking vampire in a business suit? You could use one of the old victorian-ish high collar buttoned all the way up shirts under the jacket, covered in blood. And the ruffled lacey cuffs. For more modern I would try to make the costume blend in, but then just have subtle things like contacts, fangs, nails etc. But that's just me


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I ruffled shirt is a must. I used a white ruffled at neck and wrists and black rider pants which I tucked into some plain black knee high boots, added a large ring and a vampire necklace with hair pulled back into a loose pony tail.


----------



## PoisonApple (May 21, 2010)

Lenore, that coat is BEAUTIFUL! I wish I had one! Thanks for the ideas, I'm still not sure what to do, but those are helpful suggestions. Also, does anyone have any ideas on how to make myself paler? I don't want to use grease paint, I was hoping for a powder of some kind. I wanted to get the Manic Panic Virgin pressed powder, but can't find it anywhere. Do you know of any other white face powder, or one I could maybe make myself?


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

If you're looking for makeup, check out our Vampyre prosthetic.









You can use regular theatrical cream makeups to make yourself paler, you don't need anything as intense as greasepaint. Add a drop or two of castor oil if you use it on rubber prosthetics.

As for powders, baby powder is about as white as you can get


----------

